# Endovenous Laser Ablation - I need help with coding addition



## knedley (Sep 29, 2009)

I need help with coding addition to primary procedure.  I work for a clinic that treats varicose vein disease.  Primary treatment is 36478 for the initial laser site.  36479 is an add-on code and is used for 2+ additional entry sites.  My question is:  in addition to the 36478, two more points of entry for the laser was performed.  Is the CPT 36479 alone or would it be 36479 x2 for the two additional sites.

I hope someone is out there and can help.  Thank you so much

kim


----------



## heathermc (Sep 30, 2009)

I would use 36478 and 36479.  Description of 36479 is second _and_ _subsequent_ veins.


----------



## knedley (Oct 6, 2009)

Heather,

Thank you so much for your time.  I believe exactly what you stated.  

Thanks again
Kim


----------

